# Photoshop: Skizze nachzeichnen



## blags1 (26. Juli 2007)

hallo, ich brauche dringend hilfe, ich suche schon irre lange ein tutorial, dass mir zeigt wie ich mit photoshop linien nachziehen kann, doch leider ohne erfolg.

Ich möchte eine mit hand gemalte skizze einscannen und dann fein säuberlich mit photoshop nachziehen, damit eine schöne grafik entsteht.

Ich weiß einfach nicht wie ich es anstellen soll! 

Ist vielleicht Illustrator besser für diese sache?

Würd mich wirklich über eine Antwort freuen, ich bin schon am verzweifeln. 

Danke


----------



## Ronin-Jay (26. Juli 2007)

Hallo und erst mal herzlich Willkommen in der Gemeinschaft von Tutorials.de!

Eine simple Lösung hast Du praktisch schon selber vorgeschlagen. Du kannst das ganze über die Ebenen regeln. Sprich Du scannst Dein Bild ein, öffnest es mit Photoshop und legst darüber eine neue Ebene an. Auf dieser Ebene kannst Du dann nach Herzenslust zeichnen.


zur Veranschaulichung:

|- mögl. weitere Ebenen...
|- 1. Ebene: Nachzeichnen
|- Hintergrund: eingescanntes Bild


----------



## blags1 (26. Juli 2007)

Bis dahin hab ich es auch hinbekommen, nur weiß ich nicht wie ich das nachzeichen mit photoshop anstellen soll!!

Das ist das grundlegende Problem, ich weiß einfach nicht wie ich eine schöne Kontur machen kann. Eben das ganze gezeichnete nachziehen!

Weiß wer wie das geht?


----------



## kuhlmaehn (26. Juli 2007)

Das solltest du auf jeden Fall mit dem Zeichenstiftwerkzeug als Vektor machen. Ist zwar am Anfang etwas schwer aber man hat den dreh schnell raus.
Such einfach mal nach Vektor oder Vektorisieren da sollte hier schon einiges gepostet worden sein.


----------



## blags1 (26. Juli 2007)

Danke, das heißt ich sollte das ganze im Illustrator machen, oder?


----------



## Dennis Schmidt (26. Juli 2007)

Hi blags1,

es ist nicht notwendig, dass du dazu zu Illustrator wechselst.

Zu allererst würde ich mir Gedanken darüber machen, was du im Endeffekt haben möchtest:
Möchtest du eine Vektorgrafik, würde ich dir auf jeden Fall ein Vektorprogramm empfehlen, weil da einfach mehr Möglichkeiten als in Photoshop (generell pixelorientierte Programme). 
Ich würde sagen, die Wahl des Programm wird durch den zu erreichenden Stil entschieden.

Bei dir hört es sich sehr nach Zeichnen und so an, da würde ich bei Photoshop bleiben. Die Konturen kannst du ja mit dem Zeichenstift machen, weil er einfahc geeignet dafür ist. Und den Rest, ich denke da an das Zeichnen/Malen der Oberfläche, würde ich denn auf einer separaten Ebenen machen.

Das war jetzt mehr, als ich eigentlich schreiben wollte. Sollte irgendetwas unklar sein oder sich weitere Frage ergeben haben, denn einfach fragen ;>


Dennis 'desch' Schmidt


----------



## blags1 (26. Juli 2007)

Gut dann bleibe ich beim photoshop, ist die Funktion des Zeichenstifes denn einfach zum anwenden, oder wisst ihr wo ich ein tutorial dazu finde

Danke für eure hilfe


----------



## Dennis Schmidt (26. Juli 2007)

Hello again,

also du wählst den Zeichenstift in der Werkzeuge-Palette aus bzw. Shortcut [P]. Oben in der Optionsleiste sollte "Pfade" aktiviert sein. 
Bei dir sollen es ja wohl geschlossene Pfade sein, dazu nach dem Zeichnen des Pfades einfach wieder auf den ersten Punkt klicken, in dessen Nähe du ja sowieso ankommen solltest. 

Kurze Erklärung zu Pfaden:

Pfade bestehen aus Scheitelpunkten (werden auch Anker- oder Pfadpunkte genannt). Diese Punkte werden sind durch Segmente verbunden. Die Punkte definieren demnach, wo ein Segment beginnt und endet. Je nach "Einstellung" der Ankerpunkte bestimmt man die Richtung der Segmente. Es gibt einmal Eckpunkte, wo die Linie einfach gerade durchgeht. Und es gibt Bézier-Kurven. Diese Punkte bekommen Tangenten, mit denen man den Verlauf der Segmente beeinflussen/lenken kann. 

Kannst dich hier ein wenig zum Thema einlesen:

Adobe Help Resource Center - AI/Zeichnen/Grundlagen/Pfade


Dennis 'desch' Schmidt


----------



## blags1 (26. Juli 2007)

Danke für eure Hilfe!!


----------

